# Mein erstes Notebook



## Pahi (30. November 2008)

Hallo ich möchte mir ein Notebook kaufen
kann mir jemand eine empfehlung geben es sollte weniger wie 750 € kosten

Ich habe mal eins rausgesucht was mir gefällt:
Notebooksektor - MSI - EX620-7335VHP 0016741-SKU2

ist das gut?


Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Patrick


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. November 2008)

wofür brauchst du das Notebook den?
Spielen, Surfen, Multimedia?
Muss es lange akkulaufzeit haben?


----------



## Sesfontain (30. November 2008)

wenn du spielen möchtest würde ich dir dieses emphehlen :
 	One Notebook C6615
das wäre auch schneller als das MSI


----------



## Pahi (30. November 2008)

eigentlich brauche ichs fürs spielen und surfen 

Vielen dank für eure schnellen antworten


----------



## Sesfontain (30. November 2008)

für Allround würde ich dir das empfehlen One Notebook B4682,das darüber hat sich mein Vater gerade bestellt...


----------



## Pahi (30. November 2008)

aja danke und aknn cih da auch zum beispiel cod5 zocken?


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2008)

hmm... meinst du jetzt das "alround"-Nbook B4682? da is ne gforce 9300m drin. 3Dmark06 sagt zwar nicht alles aus, aber da hat die karte grad mal 2000-2200 punkte. eine 80€-karte für desktopPC wie zB 8800GT oder 3870 hätte da 8000-10.000 punkte.

da wäre das vorher gepostete C6615 deutlich stärker.


und aufpassen: bei one is KEIN windows im preis dabei, das musst du auch bedenken, wenn du markenNbooks inkl. windows mit nbooks von one.de ohne windows vergleichst,

hier wär ne alternative: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/acer_aspire_6930g584g32mn


allgemein is ein Nbook immer deutlich teurer als ein gleichguter PC.


----------



## Pahi (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe nochmal ausgerechnet und habe doch nur 650 € zur verfügung.
gibts da auch eig gutes gaming notebook?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2008)

ein "gutes" mit sicherheit nicht. für 650€ kriegst du maximal ne ATI 3470 oder so, damit gehen ältere games vielleicht. wenn du glück hast findest du vielleicht was mit ner 8600m.


----------



## Pahi (1. Dezember 2008)

hmm und wenn ich 700 euro zusammen krazen könnte?
Gäbe es da was "gutes"?
Oder wie wäre es mit einem Allround Notebook?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2008)

ein 700€-NBook mit einer bestmöglichen graka wäre auch immer ein "allroundnotebook" 


es is halt die frage, was du spielen willst. ein Nbook mit einer karte auf niveau einer 80€-desktop-karte (8800GT oder 3870. ca. 9000-10.000 3DMark06-Punkte) kostet nunmal mind. 1200-1300€, drunter gibt es nix, und 15,4 zöller gibt es bisher GAR keine mit einer so guten karte, da man so viel leistung nicht ausreichend kühlen kann in so einem gehäuse.

die beste für 15,4 zoll ist im moment meines wissens ne 9700m, und die hat grad mal 6500 punkte bei 3DMark06, da gibt es 15,4 zöller zB von asus für "nur" 1100€, die so eine karte haben.


für 700€: Notebooks MSI EX623-T3443VHP *Neu im Shop* mit einer 9500m GT (ca. 4500 Punkte) 
ansonsten kriegst du wohl nur welche mit einer 8600m GS (nicht GT! 2500 Punkte) oder einer ATI 3450 (2000 Punkte), die beide deutlich schwächer sind, oder halt mal bei one.de schauen, aber da wird auch nix viel mehr drin sein.


----------



## Pahi (1. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube ich werde mir dieses msi kaufen.
Vielen Dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2008)

es kann aber sein, dass es nicht die besagten benchmarkpunkte bringt - oft sind die grafikchips leicht abgewandelt oder mit schlechterem RAM. aber ich denke du kriegst zur zeit nix besseres außer vlt. bei one.


----------



## Pahi (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe noch eine Frage:
Das Notebook hat ja 4 Gb RAM. Da steht aber um volle 4 Gb Ram zu nutzen brauche ich ein 64 bit Betriebssystem.
brauche ich das wirklich?
Ist das da schon vorinstalliert?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2008)

steht unten: "Windows Vista™ Home Premium". Wenn es 64bit wäre, würd das sicher extra erwähnt werden, also isses wahrscheinlich nur 32bit.

is aber nicht so schlimm, du nutzt dann halt nur 4GB minus dem RAM der graka, also ca. 3,5GB, da die karte 512MB eigenes RAM hat.


----------



## Pahi (2. Dezember 2008)

aja ok vielen dank

Falls ihr noch weitere empfehlungen habt nur her damit ich warte noch bis nach weihnachten bis ich mein notebook kaufe


----------



## Pahi (6. Dezember 2008)

hallo was haltet ihr vin diesem notebook?
ich möchte kein gaming notebook mehr.

Notebooks MSI EX600-5743VHP *SONDERAKTION*

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2008)

is o.k, alternativ:

Notebooks LENOVO N500 NS737GE *4 GIGABYTE RAM*  das hat noch HDMI und bluetooth


----------



## Pahi (7. Dezember 2008)

Notebooks LENOVO N500 NS737GE

wie wäre es mit dem?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2008)

is halt scheinbar der gleiche, halt mit nur 2GB RAM statt 4GB. könntest dir natürlich einfach selber 2x2GB dazukaufen und einbauen, kostet dich ca. 32-40€ plus versand.


----------



## Pahi (8. Dezember 2008)

Kurz noch ne frage:

kann ich mit diesem Notebook Counterstrike Source spielen?

Notebooks Samsung R505-Aura QL62 *Special-Edition*

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Dezember 2008)

ja könntest du .
Dies sind die Systemvoraussetzungen:
Windos 98/2000/ME/XP
1,2 GHz Prozessor
256 MB RAM
Direct X 7 kompatible Grafikkarte
4,5 GB
DVD-Rom-Laufwerk
Internetverbindung


----------



## Pahi (8. Dezember 2008)

Und wie ist das mit Call of Duty 4 und 5?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2008)

4 müßte noch gehen, 5 aber... hmm.... die graka hat bei 3D06 halt ca. 2000 punkte: Notebookcheck: ATI / AMD Mobility Radeon HD 3470


----------



## Pahi (9. Dezember 2008)

welches dieser Notebooks ist besser?

das?
Notebooks MSI EX600-5743VHP *SONDERAKTION*

oder das?
Notebooks LENOVO N500 NS737GE *4 GIGABYTE RAM*

oder das?
Notebooks LENOVO N500 NS737GE

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Patrick


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2008)

von der spieleleistung her is MSI gut 50-80% schneller als die lenovo, aber das is trotzdem immer noch ein gutes stück schwächer als das samsung, das du gestern verlinkt hast.


----------



## Pahi (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ich habe mir jetzt dieses gekauft für 599 € bei Alpha Tecc.

Notebooks MSI EX623-T3443VHP *Neu im Shop*

ich hoffe ich habe eine gute entscheidung getroffen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2008)

is ganz o.k. für den preis.


----------

